# Slednecks Never Learn



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Hoping for no more deaths and all injuries to be minor...

What exactly happened though? Was it a gigantic caravan or something of snowmobilers?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

"The slide occurred as about 200 people were taking part in a large snowmobile gathering on Boulder Mountain on Saturday afternoon."

B.C. avalanche leaves several dead and injured - CTV News

WTF!

Did not one of the 200 people check the avy conditions for the area?

It just happens to be on the front page at Welcome to avalanche.ca

http://www.avalanche.ca/uploads/SPAW/SPAW 2010-03-11.pdf


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm afraid the majority of snowmobilers that I've encountered working construction at my previous job, and now the ones I scrape off the road at my current job don't think far enough ahead to be concerned about consequences. Fun? YEEHAW!!! Git Er Dun!!! Giv'er!!! It's retarded. 

I know we've been hurting for snow over the last month and a half, but I was at Baker yesterday and no one was riding backcountry because common sense said "don't go looking for trouble because today you'll find it". I can't believe a 200 person meet took place.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Dano said:


> I'm afraid the majority of sniwmobilers that I've encountered working construction at my previous job, and now the ones I encounter wrecked on the road at my current job don't think far enough ahead to be concerned about consequences. Fun? YEEHAW!!! Git Er Dun!!! Giv'er!!! It's retarded.
> 
> I know we've been hurting for snow over the last month and a half, but I was at Baker yesterday and no one was riding backcountry because common sense said "don't go looking for trouble because today you'll find it". I can't believe a 200 person meet took place.


darwinism at its finest.  

very sad thing indeed.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn... It's rough out there be careful all! I am going slednecking on the 28th and can't wait!!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is so sad. Yes, this group is one of the most uneducated out there, and are causing some of the most lame brained accidents/fatalities out there. Kind of like snowboarders in the 90's and the early part of the last decade. It took a big push by mags, organizations, grass roots efforts, forums, blogs, etc to get our demographic to understand that there are very real dangers. There are still people who don't get it, but as a whole, the snow sliders are more educated. Now the sledneckers have taken that spot that snowboarders held for a the better part of almost two decades. At FOBP we have been seeing more and more sledders taking our classes. So from my standpoint I am starting to see a change. Accidents like this, though sad, will really drive home a point and hopefully encourage more sledders to get the gear, take classes, and use their heads.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SAd news...I'll be arriving in Revy tomorrow evening....


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty sure if i'm ever in an avalanche I'm going to try to out run it... but most likely I'll be kissing my ass goodbye.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

BliND KiNK said:


> Pretty sure if i'm ever in an avalanche I'm going to try to out run it... but most likely I'll be kissing my ass goodbye.


isnt the trick to ride off to the side instead of going straight down?
(i might be wrong, im no pro, ive been riding icecoast all my life)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not too mention you are likely to be the person that triggered the avalanche, and unless it breaks beneath you, it's probably going to pull the rug out from underneath you if you don't get out to the side quickly.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

do.....ude. I've got ACME rockets strapped to my board, duh?.. come on now - we all know I wouldn't be backcountry or anywhere on a park that could avalanche lol... I'd probably pee myself.


----------

